# Real name for Egg Crate



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello

I'm getting ready to setup my tank and I have been reading some reviews on this site from people who recommend using egg crates as a buffer between the rock and glass bottom of the tank. I went to Home Depot today and asked for egg crate and you should have seen the look I got---one guy told me to go to the grocery store! I asked five associates and they all said, huh?

My ? for you guys is, what is the real name for Egg Crates? is there a suitable replacement if I can't locate seller for egg crates?

thanks in advance


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

light diffuser panel

:thumb:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Ask for the ceiling tile section.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

it's light diffuser as was already mentioned, and some places have it listed as ceiling panel for over air return vents.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok thanks .....you guys are awesome


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Once you find it, check the label. What I found at Lowe's actually had 'Egg crate' on the label. Then take it to all of the guys that either laughed or told you to go to the grocery store and educate them about their products so they can help the next customer that comes in and asks for it.

Then go put it back on the shelf because it does nothing to protect tank bottoms and you don't need it IMHO.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

prov356 said:


> Once you find it, check the label. What I found at Lowe's actually had 'Egg crate' on the label. Then take it to all of the guys that either laughed or told you to go to the grocery store and educate them about their products so they can help the next customer that comes in and asks for it.
> 
> Then go put it back on the shelf because it does nothing to protect tank bottoms and you don't need it IMHO.


 :lol:

Actually it does protect the tank's bottom if you accidentally drop a rock. I found a nice video on that in another thread but too lazy to search now. :thumb:


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to say thanks again I went to HD and got what I was looking for and to cap off the day-----the HUGE SIGN SAID EGG CRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after I finished laughing at those guys I came home and cut the crate so it will fit right inside my new tank.

thanks again!


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

prov356 said:


> Once you find it, check the label. What I found at Lowe's actually had 'Egg crate' on the label. Then take it to all of the guys that either laughed or told you to go to the grocery store and educate them about their products so they can help the next customer that comes in and asks for it.
> 
> Then go put it back on the shelf because it does nothing to protect tank bottoms and you don't need it IMHO.


actually it does a lot to help protect the bottom of the tank, that layer of "egg crate" disperses the weight of the rocks evenly across the entire surface of the bottom as opposed to putting stress on specific pressure points where the rocks sit. It's exactly the same principle as snow shoes.

And yes the people who work at home depot are stupid. I went in there once looking for a normal claw hammer and it took me 6 different employees before someone told me where to find them. And yes egg crate is found in the lighting section usually because it's used in fluorescent light fixtures in retail stores. I found this out because I used to set up elaborate vivariums with false bottoms to breed poison dart frogs and red-eyed tree frogs.


----------



## rinconmike (Feb 28, 2010)

I got some last night at HD. It is in the lighting section with other 2x4 lens products.

The sku is 784231143872.

I am actually using it to support equipment in the sump of my salt water tank.

Not sure what it is call Egg Crate.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> actually it does a lot to help protect the bottom of the tank, that layer of "egg crate" disperses the weight of the rocks evenly across the entire surface of the bottom as opposed to putting stress on specific pressure points where the rocks sit. It's exactly the same principle as snow shoes.


Every time someone claims it eliminates pressure points friom rocks, I have to ask how you keep grains of sand out from under the egg crate? Very small pressure point, yes?

The proof that it is not needed is in the countless field tests done every day. Many keep tanks full of rocks without using eggcrate, and there is no documented cases of a pressure point from a rock ever breaking a tank bottom. Not one.

The biggest risk is, as someone stated earlier, from impact, but again there are no documented cases of a dropped rock blowing out a tank bottom. Particulary unlikely considering that rocks are somewhat bouyant and tank bottoms are usually covered in sand, so lessening the blow. There's probably a greater risk of a tank side blowing out from a tumbling rock pile as sides are usually not tempered. But again, no documented cases of that either.

Stack the rocks and enjoy the tank. :thumb:

Just my .02 again on this topic.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

prov356 said:


> Every time someone claims it eliminates pressure points friom rocks, I have to ask how you keep grains of sand out from under the egg crate? Very small pressure point, yes?


 =D>

In my opinion... the only "protection" egg crate offers is it will absorb a portion of the pressure from the impact of a falling rock...

Although I've dropped slate in a 2' deep tank and the slate "sliced" through the water violently impacting the bottom pane of glass... and the tank survived without even a nick...

It's ugly as sin when fish dig and expose it, which is why I don't ever use it anymore. and I'm a huge fan of stacking rock...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> In my opinion... the only "protection" egg crate offers is it will absorb a portion of the pressure from the impact of a falling rock...


I would agree. Tempered glass can blow out if struck hard enough, just also agree that it's somewhat unlikely and not worth putting something unsightly in the tank. Better to use something like clear acrylic, etc if someone is really worried about it. Better yet, hang on to those rocks. Keep in mind that as you remove them from water, they get 'heavier'. Add some algae to make it slippery and it becomes easy to drop one. I just make sure I focus on what I'm doing when I remove or handle a rock. I'm more worried about dropping it on a fish actually.

I also like to vacuum out sand occasionally and blow out around the rocks, and eggcrate would only hinder that operation.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Since we know where to find it and someone asked why it is called that, here is an answer. Way back in the pre-history before styrofoam, there was a need to ship eggs in crates and they needed to be seperated so they would last the trip. The best thing at the time was interlaced strips of light cardboard. The strips were cut and fit together making individual cubicles for each egg. Kind of like where office people work today, right? Looking at light diffusers you get the same look as eggcrate dividers only smaller. Tic, tac squares on hormones, maybe??? :roll:


----------

